# Gpu-z Readings questions



## shankly1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

Guys how accurate is Gpu-z?? I have my Voltage set using msi AB @1.037v but GPU-z is reading 1.498v 

This was from about 1 hour Crysis 2 gameplay on Ultra settings and I also notice my GPU load hit just 91% surely thats wrong? My i5 2500k is OC to 4.5Ghz.
So my question is should I trust Msi AB for Volts or GPu-z?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2012)

there is a small chance of misreading when you have multiple programs running that access the sensors at the same time

what other voltage values did you get? you can mouseover the position in the little red graph

gpu load 91% sounds realistic


----------



## shankly1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> there is a small change of misreading when you have multiple programs running that access the sensors at the same time
> 
> what other voltage values did you get? you can mouseover the position in the little red graph
> 
> gpu load 91% sounds realistic



Thanks for reply. I dont have Msi AB open I keep that program closed it just OC my GPU. all monitoring settings on it are switched off.
On BF3 my Load will hit 99% all the time I sure Crysis 2 is much more demanding wouldn't you say?
I have left it to long now so now GPU-z reads 0.805v

Only other programs I run are RadeonPro, RealTemp, Dxtory, CCC but Overdrive is disabled they the only hardware software I always run.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2012)

0.805 is the idle voltage. you can run the gpuz pcie test to put some load on the card to see voltages in 3d. click the ? icon next pcie bus width.

for all intents and purposes 91% is the same as 99% is the same as 100%. nobody knows what exactly gpu manufacturers measure in "gpu load". depending on how the game engine is programmed this may or may not end up bringing that counter to ~100%


----------



## shankly1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> 0.805 is the idle voltage. you can run the gpuz pcie test to put some load on the card to see voltages in 3d. click the ? icon next pcie bus width.
> 
> for all intents and purposes 91% is the same as 99% is the same as 100%. nobody knows what exactly gpu manufacturers measure in "gpu load". depending on how the game engine is programmed this may or may not end up bringing that counter to ~100%



Thanks running now 1.012v is the reading so far. seems to be staying round 1.006v


----------



## shankly1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

So looks like I just ignore gpu-z for voltage readings. Maybe just disable it in gpu-z and just use msi AB for that reading.
I'll run crysis 2 with just msi AB tomorrow and see what readings that gives.

Thanks for your fast replies.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2012)

if you have a digital multimeter you can also measure the voltage here yourself. connect the black probe to any metal on your case and the red probe to one of the two solder points, not sure if it's the upper or lower one. dont cause a short circuit by touching both at the same time with your probe


----------



## shankly1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120925/Capture231.jpg
> 
> if you have a digital multimeter you can also measure the voltage here yourself. connect the black probe to any metal on your case and the red probe to one of the two solder points, not sure if it's the upper or lower one. dont cause a short circuit by touching both at the same time with your probe



Thanks I dont own a multimeter I dont think I would even try doing that  knowing me I will damage pc or card.
Games are performing very well and I been running this setup like this for couple months now. I reading max voltage should be 1.2v so has me thinking if I did reach 1.5v lol think I would known about it by now lol


----------

